# Big Trout



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Is this a new pic or has it been around before?


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks doctored to me.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

yes.......


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

i say photo shopped


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like he has his left index finger up it's arse.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I say this is the first time I have seen that pic. Nice trout.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Notice how small his head and shoulders are compared to the rest of his body? Everything from the very top of the trout down, has been blown up in Photoshop.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I donot believe it is real. To big must be 20 lbs


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> I say this is the first time I have seen that pic. Nice trout.


the story I got is that it is the new state record pending verification


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

looks like a real trout to me...


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

cpthook said:


> I donot believe it is real. To big must be 20 lbs


19.8# and 41 15/16"


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

At the very least the pic was photoshopped...uploaded as a ps jpeg. The individual flattened the pic to make it harder to discover changes made during the process. Some of the spots are cut off....appears to be two or three fish put together.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Not photo shopped real pic from big trout down south. Seen this about a month ago from a friend of a friend...


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Its always a friend of a friend of a co workers cousin story, look how small his head is to compared to his hands.....really? Its a fake.....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Photochopped. Look at the guys arms, they look 8 feet long.


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

NateTxAg said:


> Not photo shopped real pic from big trout down south. Seen this about a month ago from a friend of a friend...


small world.....my friends friends friend must know your friends friend


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Do you think maybe he could hold it a little further away from his body, or closer to the camera to try and make it look bigger ?....

Nice fish for sure...but new state record. I doubt it...lol.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Has to be photoshopped there is no corky hanging out it mouth.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That's the entrance to South Bay in SPI


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hard to believe*

I agree with Jeff W., that dudes arms look way too long from shoulder to elbow. Look how big his shirt is right below the fish.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

thats a 10lber, great fish!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I got that photo thru a text message several weeks ago and said it was 32", a little short of the record but definitely a nice fish. Arms stretched or not


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

I was there! Just not when the picture was taken but I heard someone on 2cool say that it is a real picture and I believe them. So that should clear everything up.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

100% real! New world record. What a fish!!!!!!!!!!! Was it released?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

High fence or low?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice fish no doubt, Something just seems weird about the pic


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

The guys name holding that fish is Taylor Schuster. I played ball with him back at a&m back in the day. He sent me that pic about 3 weeks ago or so. Not photoshopped. Not near as big as some of you might think. Knowing Taylor, it was probably caught on live bait. He was fishing with a guide when he caught that fish, although I can't remember the name of the guide service.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*I shined it up a bit.*

Not on the net 0 Results
Searched over 1.9532 billion images.
for file: big trout.jpg image.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

doesnt look photoshopped to me. looks like an awesome 9-10 lb trout that is extended out from his body a little to make it look bigger. Come on now how many guys show pics of trout 2 ft away from there body to make it look big here on 2cool? answer : a lot!
Nice fish!!


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't care if it was caught on a sail line, that's a nice fish right there. If it was with a guide I hope he gave him a decent tip.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, but this picture is totally photoshoped. Look at the guy's hands, they aren't even really gripping the fish; his left hand has been blurred (looks like a big blob) where the inconsistency of the overlayed trout doesn't match his original grip. Also the trout is much brighter than the rest of the photo, as if the picture of the trout was taken with sun light, while the rest of the pic is obliviously overcast.


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Also...*

look at his right wrist in comparison to his index finger. Just does'nt add up. Not saying it is'nt a good fish, just does'nt add up.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Swiftks said:


> Also the trout is much brighter than the rest of the photo, as if the picture of the trout was taken with sun light, while the rest of the pic is obliviously overcast.


Ever heard of auto flash? Apparently not.. since there is no sun, UV rays, whatever you wanna call them the flash takes control and shows the reflecton off the trout... OH, and wait... his sunglasses... 

that definitely looks real, and to be a 10-11 pounder.. heck of a trout in anyones book.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

I graduated high school with Taylor. I would really doubt he would go to the trouble of having it photoshoped. He has several shots of it and is supposed to be having it mounted. From the stats i read it was 31 at 10 lbs. It seems like they really got into the trout that day with Capt. Toddy Casey. Here


----------



## Russ20 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow nice catch right there


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice tourney stringer right there! This is going to be the longest thread ever on 2cool guaranteed. Only because I know everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

Fake....pics like that have to have a story with it. I received it several days ago via text message. No story with it.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is a nice fish.

Hope they put some CPR on the rest of the fish in the group px and not just CP.


----------



## wrecking90 (May 5, 2011)

pic is real, i caught the trout...(32 1/2 in. 10.2lbs)


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Welcome to the site.

Great fish.

You always wonder what she would have weighed the week before when she was still full of eggs.

You can take a guess with the chart below.
http://www.rodnreel.com/fishcharts/FishCharts.asp


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

wrecking90 said:


> pic is real, i caught the trout...(32 1/2 in. 10.2lbs)


Were you soaking croaker:slimer: Just messing with you man. Great fish and welcome to the site.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Pic is real and Todd Casey, guide they caught it with, is notorious for catching BIG TROUT this time of year! I've fished with him a couple times and caught my second biggest trout on his boat...
Fish is real, pics are real. I know who the guys are in those pics.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

wrecking90 said:


> pic is real, i caught the trout...(32 1/2 in. 10.2lbs)


Congrats on a pig. :cheers:

CPR?


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats, all i can say is WOW, what a trout!!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks real, probably just long-arming it. You can make a 26" trout look like a 10 lb-er with the right angle.


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

Taylor..Great fish I got that pic from a friend of mine down in the valley. Congrats! I had a feeling there wasnt any BS to it.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Great fish, great picture! I don't see him holding the fish way out in front, his elbows look bent to me, holding the fish closer to his body and camera closer to the fish. Best way to take a picture of a big fish if you ask me. Congrats!!


----------



## jus_trying (Apr 25, 2011)

Magical Fishing Days




Tuesday, April 12, 2011




HERE IS THE STORY OF THAT DAY POSTED ON TODD CASEYS BLOG. 
I remember it was about seven or eight years ago when a client called and wanted to book a charter with me. He wanted to target a trophy trout. It was late April when he decided to reserve the date and give it a try. 

We left the White Sands marina in Port Isabel and it was one of those perfect mornings. The water was glass-like and the tide was high. I made my way to the shoreline of Airport Cove and anchored the boat near the spot I wanted to try first. We got out of the boat and started wading towards a small grassy bar that is about a foot shallower than where the boat was. When we got there, while casting big Super Spooks, I noticed a big trout slowly making its way over the shallow area. I casted way past the fish and pulled the big spook in front of the trout with no reaction. We then started casting along the edges of the bars with a few blow-ups and a couple of seventeen to twenty inch trout landed. 

I kept seeing huge trout swimming on this bar. One there. Then another. Then another. I finally switched to a Corky lure and boom, I caught a nice one, about twenty-five. Once I got my client switched out to a Corky he started catching them also with a slow retrieve. He had told me that his goal was a thirty-incher, which we all would love to catch, and he had never caught one in all his years of fishing. Once we figured out what lure to throw at these fish, we started catching them. I will never forget seeing so many huge trout swimming just right next to us. There were dozens of twenty-five plus inch trout hanging out all where we waded. By about ten o


----------



## jus_trying (Apr 25, 2011)

SORRY HAVE TO POST IT IN SECTIONS.

By about ten o’clock in the morning he had landed probably ten trout over twenty-five inches with three of them measuring twenty-nine. I know this because I actually walked the twenty-nine’s back to the boat and measured them with the Check-it-Stick to see if they could be his trophy thirty before releasing. 

That morning was one of those magical fishing days. The kind of day that I might only see a few times a year. Trophy trout surrounded us, the weather was perfect and they were very active. I had one of those days again last week with some clients from McAllen on a trophy trout trip. The biggest one was over ten pounds with a couple over eight. It is days like this that make fishing fun. To me, catching any kind of fish is fun, but catching monster trout is what gets me going. I have had some magical redfish days and magical snook days, but magical trout days make my knees weak. I love it. You never know when that special day may come, but if you hit the water enough times sooner or later there will be some great memories of that magical day of fishing.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Casey knows big trout. Good job Todd!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont understand why some people have to bash a picture like this. It doesnt matter how far he held the fish away from his body! Also doesnt matter if he used croaker or cut piggy perch. He caught the Trout and he can do whatever he wants with it. If he wanted he could filet the fish and have a fish fry. I guess some people cant stand when others have a run of luck!

Good Job Taylor/Wrecking90 Nice Trout!!


----------



## troutbuster94 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ooops*

Not the first time I've been wrong. Congrats on a nice trout.


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow what a FISH!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

wrecking90 said:


> pic is real, i caught the trout...(32 1/2 in. 10.2lbs)


Talk about an impressive first post.. Hope you took a pic of the lure used in its mouth too. Those make some excellent large frame pics.

The 2cool world is glad you finally joined and looking forward to your second pig post...


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting, including story, gives us all hope, really like the post where we can post comment, Congrates to ya! looks real to me! If anyone can photoshop me with that fish, shoot me a pm. Just kidding!


----------



## lbrown (May 4, 2011)

i don`t believe it is as big as it looks,, with the right camera angle and hold the fish away from the body the fish appears way bigger than it is.... still a huge trout...the biggest i ever caught was 28in, caught two that size... back in the early 90`s there was a washout that went under the quintana jetty that had a deep hole right against the jetty... i fished that hole just about every good weather day after work for several years... caught many 26in plus trout and nice redfish out of that hole on live pinfish or croaker.... i almost cried when they finished reworking the jetty and filled that hole with gravel and big rocks... fishing on that jetty was never the same after...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

wow some ginormous trout.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow you people never seem to change your spots. You can never just be happy this guy caught a pig of a trout you have to say its fake. Just be happy for the guy either way. Your jealousy is shining through and we can all say that it's not photo shopped.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Congrats on a fantastic trout!


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

lol to all the photoshop experts that claimed it to be a fake.

lol


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

The fish is BARELY in the frame. Either A, the trout part was blown up. Or B, he just tried to see how close he could get to the camera without touching the lens. Looks like a little of both to me, but I didn't really read through all 6 pages of comments guys so don't go off on me..


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Such a weird picture, maybe just the camera or something. BIg fish


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

WestEndAngler said:


> Congrats on a fantastic trout!


Nice bump. No link to your site?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

NICE trouts, no matter how long your arms are!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

JJGold said:


> Nice bump. No link to your site?


Here ya go bud, www.fishwestend.com


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> Here ya go bud, www.fishwestend.com


Thanks bud.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats how i feel when i tell people about the trip the day before hurticane francis in 1998...caught six bull reds off matagorda jetties on foot long mullet while trying to catch a shark. They measured 41, 42, 42, 43, 44, 46" and i did not have a camera but i measured all of them. No one will ever believe me but its ingrained in my mind forever


-mac-


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

The picture is not photoshopped. It is a real picture. I know the guy. He is a 2 1/2 foot tall midget. The trout is 15" long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

wow this thread was brought back to life from 5 months ago. How do yall find these old threads?


----------



## DBrown0550 (Sep 9, 2011)

Looks like a real trout, but he man is holding him really close to the camera which makes the fish appear much larger. I hope he's for real and it is a new state record...good for him if so.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thats how i feel when i tell people about the trip the day before hurticane francis in 1998...caught six bull reds off matagorda jetties on foot long mullet while trying to catch a shark. They measured 41, 42, 42, 43, 44, 46" and i did not have a camera but i measured all of them. No one will ever believe me but its ingrained in my mind forever
> 
> -mac-


I wouldn't say no one... I believe ya. Two years ago, my 12 yr old son landed a 45 inch bull red during July in the Brazos River. We almost couldn't believe the size till we measured it. Took him quite a while to bring it in.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ive caught up to 50" bulls before but 6 over 40" is crazy. The water was like chocolate milk because the storm was pretty close and winds were blowing about 30-40mph. Good conditions for big shark catching


-mac-


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice speckled trout!!

At ROLLOVER PASS i have catching many nice specks,bigest in summer with jig(10lb.) but i don't have picture.
I have one picture with one 8.5lb.speckled trout catch on jig in spring 2009 at ROLLOVER PASS(i don't know to use photoshop) :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Another nice trout catch on jig at ROLLOVER PAS ON 17 August 2006 :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Who really cares if someone's arms are straight or bent while holding a fish for a pic? Seriously. 

I could be wrong, but most of the people who make these types of observations probably haven't ever caught a big fish. And, holding the fish close to your body often makes it look "smaller" than it really is when you're a big guy. 

I'm 6'4" and I can make a big fish look very average if I hold him real close to my body. So, either way and you'll have doubters.

Btw, I never heard HIM claim it was a state record or anything else ridiculous. Nice fish, IMO. You never forget fish like that..... ever.


----------

